# 2-story / double-stacked poodles :p



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

The double stacked poodle pictures are like a vanilla and caramel ice cream cone. And I have always loved puppy tummies, so soft and warm. 

By the way, I printed out a picture of Lou and Apollo to take to the groomer for Hemi's first appt. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Rachel76 said:


> The double stacked poodle pictures are like a vanilla and caramel ice cream cone. And I have always loved puppy tummies, so soft and warm.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I printed out a picture of Lou and Apollo to take to the groomer for Hemi's first appt. :biggrin1:



Aw!!!!! Thank u!! Here are a few pictures of them "freshly groomed"!!! By the talented Ellyisme (PoodleForum name)




































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

And here "not-freshly groomed" the exact opposite actually, I like this look too !!!  that's after the hair grows a few inches and is left curly/natural 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh ! You mention vanilla caramel! 

When Ellyisme and her beautiful poodle Hibbert came over for a play date we were calling them:

The S'mores Poodles!!!  haha!!

Chocolate, marshmallow and graham cracker!! 





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank yo for the pictures and I LOVE the s'mores! That is perfect with a chocolate poodle there too!


----------



## PoodLuv (Apr 5, 2014)

I love these guys, the addition of the brown spoo makes it perfect!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I thought only my toy sized poodles likes to lay on the sofa's headrest like a cat. Apparently size doesn't matter. How cute! Does she fall asleep on there as well? Mine does


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

My babies said:


> I thought only my toy sized poodles likes to lay on the sofa's headrest like a cat. Apparently size doesn't matter. How cute! Does she fall asleep on there as well? Mine does



Yes, she sleeps like that look  










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

She looks so adorable in that position


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

they are soooo cute together!!!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I love them all, but the pic in bed with their cute tummys exposed... melted my heart!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Awwww, double gorgeousness!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What great pics! You provided me with my 'Monday' smiles!!!!!!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Darling pictures of my favorite fuzz buckets!


----------

